
Spectrum Analyzer Software for OpenRAMAN - cinntaile
http://www.thepulsar.be/article/spectrum-analyzer-software-for-openraman
======
osamagirl69
This is great!

I have been searching for a decent piece of spectroscopy software, currently I
use a mix of an ancient VB program I wrote in high school, an even worse
labview program I wrote in undergrad, and a jupyter notebook I wrote in grad
school.

The reliance on the point grey libraries is a bit of a bummer since my cameras
are mostly based on firewire cameras using the dcam protocol via libdc1394.

Kind of an odd choice to license it with the cern open hardware license, being
that this is really a piece of traditional software as opposed to a hardware
design or firmware.

Speaking of, there is a great laser beam profiler called Bullseye that is in a
similar spirit to this project.
[https://github.com/jordens/bullseye](https://github.com/jordens/bullseye)

It also supports point grey cameras, so if you have a camera for the openraman
project your camera is probably compatible with bulleye as well.

~~~
CamperBob2
_The reliance on the point grey libraries is a bit of a bummer since my
cameras are mostly based on firewire cameras using the dcam protocol via
libdc1394._

Also a bummer that the software apparently can't even run without the camera
hardware attached (having just tried it). How are other people supposed to
load and view result files?

